# [A] <AgeCraft> sucht erwachsene Freizeitspieler auf Nathrezim



## Pauli78 (9. März 2010)

Seid gegrüßt!

Ihr seid es Leid, allein durch Azeroth zu ziehn?
Ihr habt die Nase voll von Random-Gruppen und Ninja-Lootern?
Ihr seid erwachsen und wollt eine Gilde, die sich dementsprechend verhalten und unterhalten kann?

Dann seid Ihr bei uns genau richtig!

Ihr arbeitet im Schichtdienst und könnt nicht immer zur gleichen Zeit on sein?
Ihr habt Kinder und könnt nur spielen, wenn die Racker versorgt sind?
Ihr seid Student und braucht mal ein paar Wochen Spielpause, um für eine Klausur zu lernen?

Dann seid Ihr bei uns genau richtig!

Ihr wollt Weltevents nicht alleine begehen?
Ihr wollt ein freundliches und hilfsbereites Gildenklima?
Ihr wollt auch Eure Twinks in der Gilde eures Mains haben?
Ihr wollt in einer Instanz lachen und nicht gedrillt werden?
Ihr wollt in erster Linie Spaß haben am und beim Spiel?
Ihr wollt auch mal die Beine beim Angeln baumeln lassen?

Dann seid Ihr bei uns genau richtig!

Es gibt viele Gilden, aber es gibt nur ein <AgeCraft>!

Wer ist <AgeCraft>? 
Unser Gilde, auf Un'Goro gegründet und im September 2007 nach Nathrezim umgezogen, besteht seit nunmehr drei einhalb Jahren. Wir sind erwachsene Gelegenheitsspieler, die auch noch ein reales Leben haben und für die in erster Linie der Spaß am Spiel zählt. Wir heißen aber auch WoW-Suchtler herzlich willkommen.

Was können wir euch bieten?
Bei uns kann jeder spielen, wie er kann und mag, denn es gibt keinen Level- oder Spielzwang.
Wir sind ein total netter und hilfsbereiter Haufen und lachen viel zusammen. Unsere Gilde ist für alles zu haben, vom questen, leveln und in Instanzen gehen über einfach nur chatten und nebenbei angeln bis hin zu PvP-Aktion in BGs und Arenen.
Eigene Raids haben wir im Moment nicht, da uns dazu aktive Raider fehlen. Sobald wir jedoch wieder genügend raidwillige Mitglieder haben, sind wir auch dem Raiden nicht abgeneigt. Die Teilnahme an unseren Raids ist jedoch grundsätzlich freiwillig und von Termin zu Termin indiviuell bestimmbar.
Wir haben natürlich auch eine Homepage, Teamspeak 3, einen Wappenrock und eine Gildenbank.

Was müsst ihr mitbringen?
Spaß am Spiel.

Wen suchen wir?
Bei uns ist jeder Char herzlich willkommen, unabhängig von der Rasse, der Klasse, dem Level, den Berufen oder dem Equip-Stand. Wir bieten auch euren Twinks ein wohlig-warmes Zuhause. Auch Spielneulinge sind bei uns willkommen und werden bestmöglich von uns unterstützt bei ihren ersten Schritten in Azeroth.

Lust bei uns reinzuschnuppern? 
Dann schaut einfach mal vorbei auf unserer Homepage unter http://agecraft.de und stellt Euch kurz im Registeramt vor.

Wir würden uns freuen, euch bald bei uns begrüßen zu können.

Auf ein baldiges Wiedersehen,
Eure Baltasaria, Gildenmeisterin von <AgeCraft>! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Topper McNab: "AgeCraft? Die sind nett, die geben mir immer eine Münze!"


 


> Stadtwache von Sturmwind: "Wenn wir Probleme haben, rufen wir immer die Jungs und Mädels von AgeCraft! Die haben schon mehrfach im Verlies aufgeräumt! Tolle Truppe! Ich wünschte, ich könnte einer von ihnen sein!"





> Der kleine Timmy: "Ich mag die! Die kaufen mir immer ein weißes Kätzchen ab!"


----------



## Pauli78 (19. Mai 2010)

Juhu!

/push für Aktualisierung!

Grüße von Baltasaria!


----------



## Nora/Vince/Casjo (19. Mai 2010)

ganz ehrlich das finde ich mal echt geil eine gilde die einfach wirklich jeden aufnimmt ohne das equip geilheit da ist nice daumen hoch für euch mal schauen ich fange eventuell bald nen neuen acc an weil ich einfach von vorne anfangen will und mir das leveln farme viel spass macht. ich meld mich vielleicht mal xD


----------



## Pauli78 (8. Juli 2010)

Seid gegrüßt, ihr Freizeitspieler, Erwachenenspieler und Spaßspieler!

Beim Durchstöbern des Forums habe ich mal wieder gesehen, wie viele Leute es gibt, die eine Freizeit-, Erwachsenen- und /oder Spaßgilde suchen und auch einigen geantwortet. Für alle, die ich dabei übersehen habe und alle, die ebenfalls oder immernoch auf der Suche sind, pushe ich an dieser Stelle mal eben meine Gildenwerbung.
Ich weiß, seine eigene Werbung zu pushen, sieht irgendwie doof aus, aber das ist doch immernoch besser, als jeden Monat eine neue Werbung zu schreiben.

In diesem Sinne.

Grüße von Baltasaria,
Gildenmeisterin von <AgeCraft>!


----------



## Pauli78 (4. August 2010)

Seid gegrüßt, Bewohner von Azeroth!


Die Zeiten ändern sich und somit auch die "Werbung", deshalb

/push für die Aktualisierung!


Grüße von Baltasaria,
Gildenmeisterin von <AgeCraft>!


----------



## Pauli78 (26. August 2010)

Seid gegrüßt!

Für alle Erwachsenen-Freizeitspieler-Schichtarbeiter...

...hoch damit
/push!

Grüße von Baltasaria!


----------



## atkins (26. August 2010)

Meine Freundin und ich suchen schon ne weile nach ner reiferen Gilde. Sind zwar selber nur 19 (Sie) und 20 (ich), aber der Schneller-Größer-Sport, der von den meisten Gilden betrieben wird liegt uns nicht ganz, da wir eher gemütlich zocken. Leider seid ihr Allies, was uns echt nicht zu sagt. Aber schön, dass es sowas noch gibt. Daumen hoch von mir.
Hoffe das zählt nicht als Spam oder unerwünschtes Posting, ansonsten könnt ihr das gerne löschen.


----------



## Pauli78 (22. September 2010)

Seid gegrüßt, Schildschwestern und Waffenbrüder!


Unser Gildenbaum wächst, blüht und trägt Früchte.

Aber wir haben immernoch ein paar Äste frei für neue Mitglieder. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sehnt Ihr Euch nach einer netten und lustigen Gemeinschaft, die gemeinsam etwas schafft, dann werdet ein AgeCrafter.

Bewerbt Euch (am besten noch heute) unter http://www.agecraft.de


Grüße von Baltasaria,
Gildenmeisterin von AgeCraft!


----------



## Rison (6. Oktober 2010)

/push


----------



## Pauli78 (10. November 2010)

Seid gegrüßt, Waffenbrüder und Schildschwestern!

Der Kataklysmus kommt. Seid ihr immernoch gildenlos oder nicht zufrieden in eurer jetzigen Gilde? Dann tretet der Gerüchten zufolge nettesten Gilde von Nathrezim bei! Levelt gemeinsam mit uns auf 85 und erlebt die neuen Instanzen und Raids in einer entspannten Atmosphäre! Erkundet gemeinsam mit uns die alte Welt mit einem Worg oder einem anderen neuen Char! Habt gemeinsam mit uns Spaß an World of Warcraft!

Grüße von Baltasaria, Gildenmeisterin von <AgeCraft>!


----------



## Pauli78 (22. Dezember 2010)

Seid gegrüßt!

**********

Vorsichtig schlich die kleine Worgin durch die nächtlichen Gassen von Sturmwind. Sie hatte bis zum Einbruch der Dämmerung gewartet, um diese große Stadt zu betreten. Die vielen Menschen darin hatten ihr Angst gemacht. In einer dunklen Ecke nahm sie ihre Menschengestalt an, um nicht weiter aufzufallen, obwohl sie sich inzwischen in ihrer Worgengestalt wohler fühlte und vor allem stärker und lebendiger. Als sie schließlich aus dem Schatten trat, sah sie ein kleines Häuschen. Das einzigste in der Stadt, aus dem noch ein matter Lichtschein drang. Sie ging darauf zu und erblickte das Wappen eines goldenen Baumes auf nachtblauem Untergrund. Dies musste es sein. Das Haus der Gilde AgeCraft. Ihre Suche hatte endlich ein Ende.

**********

Grüße von Baltasaria, Gildenmeisterin von AgeCraft!


----------



## Roubee (11. Januar 2011)

*********
Die kleine Worgin klopfte leise an die große schwere Eichentür, in der Hoffung, trotz des fröhlichen Gelächters aus dem Inneren des Hauses gehört zu werden. Einen Moment lang wurde es still im Haus, dann war zu hören, wie sich zart klopfende Schritte der Tür näherten. Die Tür öffnete sich einen Spalt und das Gesicht einer Draenei wurde sichbar, die mißtrauisch aus ihren funkelnden Augen in das Gesicht der Worgin blickte.
Die kleine Worgin sah der Draenei in die Augen, hielt ihrem Blick stand und verwandelte sich in ihre wahre Gestalt. Nach einem endlos scheinenden Moment öffnete sich die Türe ganz und die Draenei wies auf den riesigen Kamin, dessen Wärme den ganzen Raum einhüllte und sagte mit warmer Stimme: "Nimm Platz. Willkommen bei AgeCraft!" 

*********

Grüße von Soukee


----------



## Pauli78 (16. Februar 2011)

Seid gegrüßt!

/push für die Aktualisierung

Grüße von Baltasaria, Gildenmeisterin von <AgeCraft>!


----------



## Pauli78 (7. März 2011)

Seid gegrüßt, Waffenbrüder und Schildschwestern!


Die alte Emma meint: "AgeCraft?... Ja, die kenn ich. Die sind sehr nett, helfen mir immer über die Strasse!"


Grüße von Baltasaria, Gildenmeisterin von <AgeCraft>!


----------



## Pauli78 (30. März 2011)

Grüße, Reisender!

Immer wieder verlassen Spieler Azeroth, um vollends in der realen Welt zu leben oder in eine andere virtuelle Welt einzutauchen. Davor ist auch unsere Gilde nicht verschont geblieben.

Aber es gibt einen Lichtblick am Horizont, denn immer wieder entdecken auch neue Spieler die fazinierende Welt des Kriegshandwerks (World of WarCraft).

Unsere Gilde freut sich nicht nur über alteingesssene Spieler, sondern auch über Mitglieder, die das Spiel gerade erst entdeckt haben und nun ihre ersten zaghaften Schritte in Azeroth wagen.
Wir tun deine Fragen nicht als dumm ab, sondern beantworten sie dir ehrlich und bestmöglich.
Wir beurteilen dich nicht nach deinem Equip oder deinem Skill, sondern nach dem Charakter (RL) hinter dem Charakter (Ingame).
Wir lassen dich nicht im Regen unter einer Brücke schlafen, sondern bieten dir ein kuschelig warmes Gildenhaus mit eigener Schlafkammer und netten Gesprächen am Kamin.

Willst du also nicht länger alleine durch die Gegend streifen, klopf' an unsere Pforte (www.agecraft.de) und stell' dich bei uns vor.

Grüße von Baltasaria, Gildenmeisterin von <AgeCraft>!


----------



## Lupas (13. April 2011)

Einen extra push für die Gilde.

Auch Anfänger sind herzlich Willkommen. 

Also nur keine scheu...hier beisst niemand xD


----------



## Lupas (20. April 2011)

Du möchtest das immer schöner werdende Wetter nutzen? Gleichzeitig aber ohne irgendwelche Zwänge wow spielen? Mit anderen zusammen, bei denen auch das RL im Vordergrund steht, aber online für jeden Spass zu haben sind?

Dann hast Du Deine Suche beendet 

Egal ob alte Wow-Hasen oder blutige Anfänger, wir haben für jeden noch ein paar gemütliche Plätze frei. 

Schaut doch einfach mal in unserem Forum vorbei.

LG


----------



## Lupas (27. April 2011)

Wir haben derzeit immernoch ein paar Plätze für Arbeits- und Familienmenschen frei, die in einer entspannten und lockeren Atmosphäre den Feierabend in Wow geniessen wollen. Ohne Stress und Zwang.

Einfach mal vorbeischauen. 

Bei Fragen könnt Ihr auch gerne Tenebraé Ingame anschreiben.

LG


----------



## Lupas (4. Mai 2011)

einen push für die Gilde 

Einfach mal auf unserer HP vorbeischauen und sollten wir Euer Interesse geweckt haben, eine kurze Vorstellung um einem ersten Eindruck zu bekommen, reicht uns völlig aus.

LG


----------

